# Samona professional router bits



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Samona has been tooting their horn over this new line of bits and Boss tools in Canada has a sale on them. Anyone have a chance to use these? If so, any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI jer760

Router bits look the same as HF and Grizzly ( Grizzly Green ones, Yellow ones look look like the HF bits ) but I have not used them...many of the other tools about the same as HF/Grizzly 

Google review page ▼
"Samona powersonic router bits. Samona is a canadian tool importer. Their
prices are incredable. I am looking for a 3 1/2" cove panel raising bit with
back cutter and a freud cost over $200.00 and it does not have a bearing
between the cutters. The Samona cost $35.00 and does have the bearing."

=====




jer760 said:


> Samona has been tooting their horn over this new line of bits and Boss tools in Canada has a sale on them. Anyone have a chance to use these? If so, any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Google review page ▼
> "Samona powersonic router bits. Samona is a canadian tool importer. Their
> prices are incredable. I am looking for a 3 1/2" cove panel raising bit with
> back cutter and a freud cost over $200.00 and it does not have a bearing
> ...


This comparison is absurd. Most members already know that Freud builds top quality bits and when it comes to cutting this is like saying "Gillete razors cost $10 but a piece of sharpened flint can be found on the ground for nothing." I know which I would rather shave with!


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Bob, how ya been? I'm aware of the typical Samona and Powersonic bits and their shortcomings, but this a new line of bits. Here's a pdf to peruse if you care to. I ordered a few bits today and will let you know my thoughts down the road. cheers.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer

Doing good on this end 

I'm looking forward to your review of the Samona router bits..



=





jer760 said:


> Hi Bob, how ya been? I'm aware of the typical Samona and Powersonic bits and their shortcomings, but this a new line of bits. Here's a pdf to peruse if you care to. I ordered a few bits today and will let you know my thoughts down the road. cheers.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jer, I know all Canuck members will be interested in hearing a review of these new bits.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Boss tools is just across town from me and I've bought a few items from them. So far, I would have to say they don't sell junk, so I think you'd be safe with these.

Brian


----------



## Liquid (Nov 1, 2009)

*Bits are ok!*

I recently needed to pick up a bit to do a small edging job and saw the 50 piece Samona set in question sitting on the shelf for an unbelievable $109. It happened to have the bit I needed in it. I generally only buy quality tools but picked it up with the rationale that even if I just got a few decent cuts from a couple of the bits it was worth the experiment and if not, then at least I got a wood box for the rest of my bits. Lo and behold, not only do they work, but they are not at all bad. I have done a considerable amount of work with more than half of them now and they are well worth the petty cash. Even on maple and tigerwood they do a fair job. Obviously not comparable to high-end bits, but for the occasional pass, especially in softer wood, they are fine. For what it's worth...


----------



## Liquid (Nov 1, 2009)

*Samona Pro bit update*

Just thought I'd update in case anyone is still watching this thread. I should mention that I am anything but a Samona fan, their tools generally fall into the disposable category, BUT... These bits are a real value. I continue to use them quite heavily, in some cases daily. As an example I just had to cut a large number of deep mortises on edge in fairly hard stock (for hidden hinges, which are magic, by the way). The powersonic bit (1/2 ") not only sank in fairly easily to a depth of a full inch, but effortlessly cut clean mortises at that depth in a single pass. I did a number of these with no loss of performance or smoke. I have also done a huge number of passes dadoing and edging various hardnesses of stock at decent feed rates, again with clean results and no performance fade. I know I sound like a bit of an ad here, but I will be picking up another one of their boxes of 50 next trip to the tool store just to have them around for spares. At an average price of just over 2 bucks a piece for bits that work well, I just cant pass it up.


----------



## MKTGChristine (Apr 21, 2011)

Samona actually started out as a router bit company originally. There individual yellow router bits (not the sets) are made in Taiwan. The sets are not as good quality same goes for the Samona green bits, but they are still pretty good quality for the price especially for the occasional user. The individual yellow bits are very high quality, and I would say comparable to Freud. At the cost, and comparable quality, I know which ones I would be choosing to buy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most brands of router bits will make "acceptable" cuts. If you are only building a few projects a year there is no reason to spend more money for top quality bits. Make no mistake, there is a difference between bargain bits and the top brands: Whiteside, CMT, Amana and Freud. Premium bits stay sharp longer, can be sharpened more times and provide the cleanest cuts. This has been proven by independant testing.


----------



## debbicot (Apr 23, 2011)

can some one tell me where i can getmy hands on some samona bits Hugh new kid in town


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Hugh

As far as I know they are only sold in North America. Similar quality is available from Rutlands in the UK. I don't know of anyone specifically in Ireland.

Cheers

Peter


----------

